# True story...



## Cruentus (May 6, 2005)

A man left work on Friday afternoon, but instead of going home, he
stayed
out the entire weekend hunting with the boys and spending his entire
paycheck. When he finally appeared at home Sunday night, he was
confronted
by his very angry wife and was barraged for nearly two hours with a
tirade
of his actions.

Finally, his wife stopped the nagging and said to him, "How would you
like
it if you didn't see me for two or three days?" To which he replied,
"That
would be fine with me."

Monday went by and he didn't see his wife.
Tuesday and Wednesday came and went with the same results.
Thursday, the swelling went down just enough where he could see her a
little out of the corner of his left eye.


----------



## Shodan (May 6, 2005)

Ha!!  Good one!!


----------



## kid (May 6, 2005)

how do you know its true?  personal experience of yours?  


kid


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 6, 2005)

kid said:
			
		

> how do you know its true?  personal experience of yours?
> 
> 
> kid



Yes !    :idunno:  It is his personal experience.


----------



## shesulsa (May 6, 2005)

Yeah, it's a fair guess with his personality and all.


----------



## Ceicei (May 6, 2005)

And a wife very adept with striking!!!!   Good aim!


----------



## c2kenpo (May 6, 2005)

*LOL* Ahh on a day of pain and headaches this was needed. Think I'll make sure I go home tonight !!


----------



## kid (May 6, 2005)

ohhh.... okay.   Does this happen often?  I personally would like to hope to learn from such a situation.  Never leave your gaurd down, you can't trust anyone when you leave for a whole weekend without telling them not to mention blow all of your money.  LOL sorry but are you serious?  Did you do this, or know he did?  Cause it sounds like something i would try to pull.  


Kid


----------



## KenpoTex (May 8, 2005)

:roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Rynocerous (Jun 1, 2005)

I believe it!!!!

Cheers,

Rynocerous


----------

